# 700 plus mooselims die this morning.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gee, over 700 mooselims trample themselves to death today. Some panic over a pilgrimage to the great holy land in saudi. Which they are suppose to do at least once in their lives. Not one post about how special this is. Sorry I don't do links.

The coalition and the US can't kill any isis fighters with all the firepower they have. But put a rock in front of some mosselims and they will rush in killing each other to throw a pebble at it. All in the name of allie. So this religion is going to take over the world and we should all be in fear of it??

Maybe air drop a case of pet infidel rocks into the desert and see what happens.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a strange and foreign view of the world to me. If they wish to kill themselves, so be it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Have a bit of respect for the dead kids. Yes, Muslims are following the wrong savior but God taught us to be merciful. There were probably a lot of kids in that mash.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

*giggle*


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Have a bit of respect for the dead kids. Yes, Muslims are following the wrong savior but God taught us to be merciful. There were probably a lot of kids in that mash.


unlikely. adults make the hajj not children usually


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not likely to be many kids on that pilgrimage.
Pretty much reserved for adults.
I look at it this way, just that many less we will have to kill later. 
They have no problem killing or sacrificing kids, why should we care? A 12 year old can kill you just as dead as a 22 year old.
I knew one lebanese muzslime guy whose parents came here after ww2, hung around with my brother.
He took the trip after saving two years for it, left wife at home.
That was around 1985.
This is one of the turds that was celebraiting the 9/11 attack in his market after hearing the news.
Same guy wanted to poison jews who came in to get kosher meats, 
people who had bought there for decades with his father before he retired.
They are two faced liars, if you beleive what they say, 
you are a sucker falling for the dictates of deception outlined in the queeran.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It sounds ridiculous. But do not underestimate the enemy. They are not stupid.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Have a bit of respect for the dead kids. Yes, Muslims are following the wrong savior but God taught us to be merciful. There were probably a lot of kids in that mash.


I have been mulling over this thought for a long time now.
I guess this is a good as any place to put it.

Why is so much importance placed on human life?

I understand that those close to us mean a great deal, but when they die, we don't mourn for them. We mourn OUR OWN LOSS.

The dead don't care, they are dead. Your religious beliefs will dictate, to you, where they went.

When we fought the Rovolution, WWI, WWII, and Korea people didn't worry about how many lives it took, so much as how many lives it would take to lose. We weren't such scared little children.

Yes, death is tragic, but in the grand scheme of things, far less important than the greatest good.

I know many of you will disagree, but one child's life IS worth the life of the planet.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Dont fret over them... They all went to meet the 72 year old virgin


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

People are strange when your a stranger


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I have been mulling over this thought for a long time now.
> I guess this is a good as any place to put it.
> 
> Why is so much importance placed on human life?
> ...


Because those implementing the value have never been to places where Human life is worth far less.

Until We pass beyond the veil of death we have nothing other than our feelings to consider.

Religious beliefs are the root cause of more conflict than any other source during the time of humanity.

It wasn't until the Warriors of WWI,WWII, and Korea asked how many of thier children were required to suffer the same fate that they had carried, Only Parents and Grandparent's are scared about the passing of little children.

Death isn't a concern during the invincible Teenage Years. It is a fear reserved for the Old and Weak, ask any Teenager you meet.

That one child's life is only of such value if it is related to you. How many other lives (Children or otherwise) will you put to the sword to ensure that a Child of your BLOOD is one that remains as part of the life of the planet?

Honesty, it's under-appreciated. JMHO.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Tsk, tsk, SOCOM42; that is so intolerant!

700 less problems to worry about. 
Here's your virgins boys, COME & GET SOME!  Safe landing...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1.5 billion more to go...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Tsk, tsk, SOCOM42; that is so intolerant!
> 
> 700 less problems to worry about.
> Here's your virgins boys, COME & GET SOME!  Safe landing...


Too bad today's Church and the West do not take the Religion of Peace seriously.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> 1.5 billion more to go...


 A journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step....700+ dead MuSlimes is the first step. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

700? Not enough.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If we celebrate their death are we any better than them?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> If we celebrate their death are we any better than them?


Their belief system calls for your death, Mish.
With fewer around to enforce that belief, I'll celebrate it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> If we celebrate their death are we any better than them?


(Mish tosses a softball toward the plate as Slippy digs in to swing...:joyous

When 4 million people crowd themselves into a city where 2 million people already live, bad things will happen. Historical facts show that this happens often during this bowel movement of muslimes to Mecca, SA.

Their ritual calls for them to throw rocks at a wall that represents an infidel non believer. Then they raise their rear hind parts as they bow their head toward a leader that espouses that they dominate the world by converting or killing those who believe differently than they do. Again, nothing good can come from that.

So yes, I have no problem celebrating their death of their own stupidity as they plot to kill you and I.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Their ritual calls for them to throw rocks at a wall that represents an infidel non believer.


Sorry sir, but that's not correct.
The wall, formerly three pillars, represent the three temptations of Abraham when he went to Mina(according to Islamic belief).
The devil appeared to him three times, each time in front of a stone pile. According to the story, the angel Gabriel told Abraham to pelt the devil with stones to make him leave.
He did this at each of the three appearances, and the devil left him.

Those who take the pilgrimage must re-enact this scene by stoning the wall with pebbles they found along their journey to Mina

(This has been your daily dose of backward-thinking Muslim trivia. Carry on.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off, who is this "Sir" you are addressing! This is just me Slippy, i'm no Sir! :stupid: :icon_smile:

Anyway, I stand corrected. Your facts are correct on the throwing pebbles at the wall thingy that they do. But in everyday practice, those muslimes who want to kill the infidel have no problem stoning the infidel or any woman who commits a sin. 

But you get my point?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's an extreme number.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> That's an extreme number.


Yes James m,

I'll "segway" into an extreme number since you brought it up. Some people argue that not all muslimes want to kill you. (I agree with that).

Some argue that only 20% of muslimes want to kill you and the rest are peace loving moderates. (I don't agree with that but I'll use that as the basis for this post)

20% of 1.5 Billion is what, something like.... (Slippy gets his calculator out and carries the ten and divides by and comes up with)...300 million.

Wait a minute, did you say 300 million muslimes are radical, extreme and want to kill us, Slippy?

300 million, that's the population of the entire US! (Slippy waits for his good friend Kauboy to correct him and state the number is actually 312.778 but that's beside the point! :joyous

The point is there are a lot of muslimes who want all non muslime believing people DEAD.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes James m,
> 
> I'll "segway" into an extreme number since you brought it up. Some people argue that not all muslimes want to kill you. (I agree with that).
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering where they are going to put them all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Not to correct, but to supplement Slippy's point...

There are a lot of Muslims who want non-violent Muslims DEAD.
They can't really decide who their enemy is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> I'm just wondering where they are going to put them all.


I know of 57 places they are targeting;

Alabama,
Alaska,
Arkansas,
Arizona,
California, 
Colorado,
Delaware,
Florida,
Georgia,
Hawaii...

etc, etc, etc...

West Virginia,
Wisconsin
Wyoming...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes James m,
> 
> I'll "segway" into an extreme number since you brought it up. Some people argue that not all muslimes want to kill you. (I agree with that).
> 
> ...


I would like to add a little to that.

There are those who like to say only about 20% of the adherents of that ideology want to kill those non-adherents who prefer not to join their club. Those who say that would like us to believe that the other 80% are peaceful or moderate. Those who want us to believe that have not done their homework.

The ideology says that those who are taking direct part in the jihad are a cut above and will go directly to their 72 virgins if they die fighting. That doesn't mean those who are not fighting are peaceful or moderate. It means they are taking on other roles as dictated by the ideologies SOPs. 
Funding jihad is an important thing, even though it is boring, doesn't grant immediate entrance to paradise and is comparatively boring. 
Entering the lands held by the infidels, appearing peaceful and procreating like rabbits is not quite as boring, but not as adventurous and bloody as direct jihad, but it is just as important and is also in keeping with the ideology's SOPs.
Maintaining a presence in territory already held by the ideology in contention is important, too. After all, the idea is to take over the globe, not just move around on it.

Those who do not understand this; those who have not done due diligence regarding their research on this topic, would have us all hold hands and sing songs. What they do not understand is that the "peaceful" members of that ideology will sit with us, hold tightly to our hands and sing songs with us so that their "militant" buddies can sneak up behind us and relieve us of the weight at the end of our necks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I know of 57 places they are targeting;


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

James m said:


> I'm just wondering where they are going to put them all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tt


Kauboy said:


> Not to correct, but to supplement Slippy's point...
> 
> There are a lot of Muslims who want non-violent Muslims DEAD.
> They can't really decide who their enemy is.


Well, like the mafia, why take a chance? To be safe we kill them all.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

cdell said:


>


They have plenty down under to practice with.

Build a 20 thousand SHP turbine machine for use here.

Feed it into the O'l Mississippi river for feeding the fish.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> They have plenty down under to practice with.
> 
> Build a 20 thousand SHP turbine machine for use here.
> 
> Feed it into the O'l Mississippi river for feeding the fish.


No.
My beloved Gulf of Mexico already have large dead zones because "nutrient rich" waters have flowed into it, causing oxygen depletion.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Where to put them? Put them on all the decommissioned navel vessels, tow out to the middle of the ocean and use for target practice. jmo.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a bit unsettling that some are wanting to kill them.
I know that isn't what is really meant. The real meaning behind the words is more along the lines of making the problem go away, all together. Killing countless people is not really the answer.

Especially if polluting my beloved Gulf of Mexico is part of the answer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> (Mish tosses a softball toward the plate as Slippy digs in to swing...:joyous
> 
> When 4 million people crowd themselves into a city where 2 million people already live, bad things will happen. Historical facts show that this happens often during this bowel movement of muslimes to Mecca, SA.
> 
> ...


Hey wait a minute, I thought I was clear in my intro that I had first dibbs on really slow pitches right down the middle of the plate!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently this sort of thing happens annually, scroll down for the year by year breakdown.
717 Killed In Stampede in Mecca - Israel News


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I wish death only on those that wish death on me.

How to decide???

Unknown.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> If we celebrate their death are we any better than them?


All death should be celebrated. Remembering the lives that proceeded death is how we determine the nature of celebration. When you celebrate victory in war, you are, by default celebrating the death of your enemies as much as your own survival. We don't mourn for inmates put to the needle or chair. Why mourn for the death of an enemy? Celebrate our survival, our perseverance, our victory.

This is the greatest honor to a fallen warrior, friend or foe. To be an enemy worthy of celebrating his vanquish means he was a worthy adversary. Celebrating the passing of a friend means you valued his life, and will not let his sacrifice go in vain, or his Valor be forgotten.

At my funeral there will be celebration. Drinking and meat and games. Remember me well when I am gone, and know I have gone to a far better place.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Remember me well when I am gone, and know I have gone to a far better place.


"You will ride eternal, shiny and chrome!"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> No.
> My beloved Gulf of Mexico already have large dead zones because "nutrient rich" waters have flowed into it, causing oxygen depletion.


OK, me sorry, not very eco friendly..

How about they are run through the machine, sterilized in an incinerator,

then compressed into filler for concrete blocks and ship the blocks to the middle east to build more musques???

They will have come full circle.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, me sorry, not very eco friendly..
> 
> How about they are run through the machine, sterilized in an incinerator,
> 
> ...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Not to correct, but to supplement Slippy's point...
> 
> There are a lot of Muslims who want non-violent Muslims DEAD.
> They can't really decide who their enemy is
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I do, so much, enjoy a good muslim bashing thread. Dump em all in the south pacific. Sharks matter to.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well at the end of the day a headhunter has to eat.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I do, so much, enjoy a good muslim bashing thread. Dump em all in the south pacific. Sharks matter to.


Yeah OK, but only where the jap ships went down, lets not desecrate our American War Grave Sites with garbage like that settling on top of them.

South China Sea, Java Sea and the Sulu Sea would be better, next to Izslime countries. Not as many of our ships resting there, but a lot of American planes.

Prep, the bastards need/deserve to be bashed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

denton said:


>


aww, gee, thanks!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Go to your local library and check a Koran to compare to this. 
You can save this to your PC and print it front to back and it will make a 4 page tract.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"...pet infidel rocks..." had me chuckling all through this thread, but the tub grinder put me on the floor. I bet the Mississippi carp and catfish are getting sleek.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I know of 57 places they are targeting;
> 
> Alabama,
> Alaska,
> ...


 Forget the last State you mentioned....no thanks. Put them all right next to Osama Bin Laden please.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> They have plenty down under to practice with.
> 
> Build a 20 thousand SHP turbine machine for use here.
> 
> Feed it into the O'l Mississippi river for feeding the fish.


 I doubt the Carp would partake in MuSlime mush. Please pass the Soylent Green Abdul!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Go to your local library and check a Koran to compare to this.
> You can save this to your PC and print it front to back and it will make a 4 page tract.
> ...


Thanks for those images Boss!
Saved and soon to be printed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> aww, gee, thanks!


Odd, it still works for me!

It's from the Lion King. You know the song.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Odd, it still works for me!
> 
> It's from the Lion King. You know the song.


was not trying to be a snide smart ass. 
face value, face value!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

"But put a rock in front of some mosselims and they will rush in killing each other to throw a pebble at it."

View attachment 12968
View attachment 12969

They were practicing to go to Jerusalem and join The Intifada. An...an...an....they got all confused, so they killed each other, because they couldn't find a Jew...um, um... Juice. At least I think that is what happened, it makes as much sense as what really transpired there.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I gotta lump right here in my throat when I herd the news on this...oh wait a minute, I forgot, that's my adams apple. By bad.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Breaking News Death count was low balled by the Saudi's It more like twice that amount.
Some may argue, that's good news.
India/Pakistan was given their citizen dead and they were at 1100....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for some crazy scheme that blames Bush and the Jews.


----------

